# Arbeitsbereich in Magix Video Deluxe 2007 festlegen



## chris78 (12. Februar 2007)

Magix Video Deluxe 2007:  

Ich habe ein Video mit 15 Minuten und möchte nur einen Bereich von 10 Sekunden in wmv exportieren. Wie kann ich diesen Bereich festlegen?

lg
chris


----------



## Boucher (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

einfach mit der rechten Maustaste auf die 10 Sekunden Marke klicken und dann müsste er dir die rote Linie (wie der Startmarker) als Endmarker hinsetzen.

In den Eistellung zum Exportieren dann ncoh "Nur den Bereich zwischen Start und Endmarken exportieren" anklicken.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir

Grüße
Boucher


----------



## chris78 (13. Februar 2007)

Im Adobe Premiere kann man einen Arbeitsbereich festlegen und verschieben. (siehe jpg-rot markiert) 

Das wäre für mich wichtig, weil ich bei sehr vielen Videos, 10 Sekunden Vorschauvideos erstellen möchte und den Bereich aber immer verschieben muss.

Bei Premiere ist das möglich, indem man einfach in die Mitte des Arbeitsbereiches klickt und dann den Bereich einfach verschiebt.


----------



## Boucher (14. Februar 2007)

Wie gesagt, bei Magix machst du das über den Start und Endmarker.Mußt halt wie gesagt nur beim Exportieren drauf achten das die Checkbox(siehe Post oben) aktiviert ist.Mach ich auch so.Weiß gar nicht ob man überhaupt einen festen Arbeitsbereich wie in Premiere definieren kann. Musst mal ins Handbuch, da stehts drin wenn es gehen sollte.


----------



## chris78 (14. Februar 2007)

Danke für die Antworten .

lg
chris


----------

